# Garnett to Lakers RUMOR thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

LINK 

It is extensive, so it's a bit interesting.

Garnett and Hudson

FOR

Odom, Bynum, George, Atkins, Slava, picks

Sign me up! It would be a little disappointing if we dealt Bynum before seeing him in a Laker jersey, though.

PG: Troy Hudson/Antonio Daniels?
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Chris Mihm


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Kobe and Garnett would be amazing. I don't even feel like going into detail on how great they would fit together. There isn't a better fit possible, except maybe Duncan and Kobe. 

Then again, pipe dreams.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Another "insider" .. Yippie.. 

That would be great.. But the chances of this happening to me are less than 20%.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I'm just getting used to the idea of Bynum..I'd try like hell to pull it off without dealing him.unless he was picked for  Minnesota in the 1st place (if true I take back every thing I have ever said about Kupchak.

If they'd take Odom, George, Divac, and some #1's... Atkins, Cook, Medvedenko in exchange for another contarct they want to dump.

Maybe we can send expiring contracts to New Orleans to get them to send Magloire to Minnesota in a 3-team deal.

T'Wolves 
G Sam Cassell 
G Wally Szczerbiak 
C Jamaal Magloire 
F Eddie Griffen 
F Lamar Odom 

Hornets
G Chris Paul
G JR Smith
C ??
F PJ Brown
F Devean George

Lakers
G ??
G Kobe Bryant
C Chris Mihm
F Kevin Garnett
F Caron Butler

I would think if Garnett is available, Chicago is his likely destination. He has roots there and they have plenty of young players to make the deal.

Tyson Chandler (sign-and-trade). Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, and cap fillers....

T'Wolves 
G Kirk Hinrich 
G Wally Szczerbiak 
C Michael Olowokandi 
F Tyson Chandler 
F Luol Deng 

Bulls
G Ben Gordon
G ??
C Eddy Curry
F Kevin Garnett
F Andres Nocioni


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Kobe and Garnett would be amazing. I don't even feel like going into detail on how great they would fit together. There isn't a better fit possible, except maybe Duncan and Kobe.



I bet if Shaq was paired up with Kobe, they could win a few rings. Oh, wait ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Argggg..... another message board insider. Same people that were reporting that Banks would become a Laker again 37 different times after the original trade was squashed.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

:whatever:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Attila said:


> I bet if Shaq was paired up with Kobe, they could win a few rings. Oh, wait ...


Shaq is far removed from his prime. For next season, Kobe and Garnett would be a whole lot better than Kobe and Shaq. Prime Shaq and Kobe is obviously hard to beat, but Kobe and Garnett would be the best possible in the league today outside of Kobe and Duncan, like I said before.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I'd piss my pants if this happened....but it won't barring a miracle.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Damian Necronamous said:


> LINK
> 
> It is extensive, so it's a bit interesting.
> Garnett and Hudson
> ...


Minny is screwed...There are very few one man shows and even then you need some supporting cast.....They bombed with the Spree/Cassel experiment and it is officially over..They need to bite the bullet and trade KG..Rashad Macants is not the answer...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn you all for getting me excited about something like this. How many times KG to LA is preposterous, yet here I am now convinced it might possibly happen.

There is good reason to be excited about the prospect of Garnett in a Lakers uniform, but let's consider the following ; Garnett has a grandfathered contract just like Shaq's and makes 20, 22, and 24 million on the last three years of his deal. 

Assuming the Lakers waive Grant under the cap amnesty rule(the tax would be HUGE if they didn't) they would pay KG & Kobe 50 and 54 over the next three seasons. Obviously that only leaves exceptions and draft picks for the other nine players.

This would put pressure on Kupchak to draft well, and put the Lakers on the tightrope, but far outweighing that is the fact that they would be instant title contenders once again, maybe favorites.This move would also more accurately reflect Phil's (and the Lakers') traditional win-now approach, not to mention go a ways towards explaining the contract he signed.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

This would unite 3 of my 4 favorite players in the league, but it is in it's infant stage right now. I'd love to see it happen though. Knowing Garnett and Butler have Kobe's back would also help in creating a better team chemistry. KG wants nothing but to win, so it would work out on the court as well, because Kobe would have 2 people he trust on the court.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

i just don't understand why minny would do this. looking at their roster after the trade, they really suck. why would minny trade KG for odom, an unproven rookie, and a bunch of scrubs and a draft pick(s)? and also, they would be giving away troy hudson. if the t-wolves pull this trade off, it'll be just like the shaq trade last year. i mean, think about it, if you were the wolves gm, would you do this trade with the lakers, or would you send KG to, well, lets say dallas and get dirk? i would chose the second option. the wolves gm should learn from what happened last year with the shaq trade.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I'm sure Minny would try to throw Wally in the deal to because they want out of his contract.

Garnett- 18 mill
Szczerbiak- 10 mill
-for-
Odom- 11.5 mill
George- 5 mill
Atkins- 4.5 mill
Medvedenko- 3 mill
Bynum- 2 mill

Minny would save $62 million in the long run by doing this trade. They would be in salary cap heaven next summer because Odom, Bynum, McCants, Hassell and Hudson would be the only players under contract. They would have 25-30 million in cap space.

MIN
C Olowakandi...Bynum
F Odom...Medvedenko
F George...Hassell...Ebi
G McCants...Hoiberg...Wright
G Cassell...Hudson...Atkins

LAL
C Mihm...Grant...Divac
F Garnett...Turiaf...Cook
F Butler...Jones...Walton
G Bryant...Szczerbiak...Wafer
G Vujacic


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

wow is the possible "secret" Scottie Pippen was refferring to?....and possibly the trade Phil Jackson was "hesitant" about...cuz he wants to see how Lamar works out? hmmmm....if we do this trade and still able to sign Antonio Daniels, and Theo Ratliff for the LLE. The Lakers will be back right where they started 2 seasons ago, and that was championship contenders. I honestly believe if this deal goes down, Shaq might have to fake another injury...cuz he even admitted the one player he worries about the most playing against is KEVIN GARNETT! :cheers: Do it Mitch! Do it! :clap:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

The Wolves think the are contending for a Ship next year. I don't see why they would trade Garnett. The already have seen what happened in the Shaq deal. Also once I see a LEGIT source, I will believe something of what I hear... Or read.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I am sorry i am with Phil on this one. I never like the Kg trade idea because we would have to give up LO or KObes.NAd we have yet to even see what they can do with a real coach. I say wait a season or untill trade deadline. just too soon to speculate.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Mrdectown said:


> I am sorry i am with Phil on this one. I never like the Kg trade idea because we would have to give up LO or KObes.NAd we have yet to even see what they can do with a real coach. I say wait a season or untill trade deadline. just too soon to speculate.


garnett is still a MAJOR improvment over LO--and kobe & garnett would make us instant title contenders


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Not happening. Phil probably likes Lamar's talents too much. I don't think Phil was in it for the money, I think he was in it for the challenge of making the Lakers better with some of the main pieces of the current roster. He's interested in using Kobe and Lamar together in the triangle. If we have to trade Lamar, it's not happening. Kevin McHale wouldn't want to do anything that would help the Lakers, plus, if this trade was pulled off, Minnesota would be in a rebuilding state while the Lakers would probably be in the WCF.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I don't think Phil is holding up the deal because he wants to see how Lamar works in the triangle. Make no mistake about it, KG is one of the two best players in the league and the Lakers would be fortunate to be able to land him for anything outside of Bryant. Even if Lamar pans out, he'll never be the defender, rebounder, or explosive athlete that KG is. Think about it for a second. Everything Lamar does (pass, rebound, handle...etc) KG does better. If this deeal had a chance of happening, I'd gladly give Minnesota Odom, Bynum, some draft picks, and some expiring contracts. I'd take Wally's contract back as well.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Pinball said:


> I don't think Phil is holding up the deal because he wants to see how Lamar works in the triangle. Make no mistake about it, KG is one of the two best players in the league and the Lakers would be fortunate to be able to land him for anything outside of Bryant. Even if Lamar pans out, he'll never be the defender, rebounder, or explosive athlete that KG is. Think about it for a second. Everything Lamar does (pass, rebound, handle...etc) KG does better. If this deeal had a chance of happening, I'd gladly give Minnesota Odom, Bynum, some draft picks, and some expiring contracts. I'd take Wally's contract back as well.



I see what you are saying. I am just not completely convinced. you know what i mean. I guess its just too much going on or not going on.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

It never ceases to amaze me how people continue to fall for rumors started by message board "insiders". Get real guys, if KG gets wants to get traded there are many teams that can make better offers than the Lakers. If Indy offers JO that's already a better offer than the Lakers can make.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



truth said:


> Rashad Macants is not the answer...


So why would we have drafted him just a couple days ago if he wasn't gonna help? If we really did want to ruin the franchise like this rumor is suggesting, don't you think we would've drafted Gerald Green? 


btw, throw in Kobe and this deal is still bad for the Wolves.


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

*KG in LA?*

I have been hearing a lot of rumers about how Kevin Garnett is looking to open the door for another team to grab him. I also heard that one of the several teams extremely interested in aquiring KG is our Lakers. If this trade, which is a little bit foggy right now, does actually go through, how do you Laker fans feel about this? We would have to give up our 1st rounder Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom as well, 2 very talented, potentially all star caliber players for one SUPER STAR, who could change the way we look at Kobe Bryant and the rest of the Laker team. We would also aquire PG Troy Hudson and possibly SG/SF Wally's World. This trade would solve our 2 main concerns roster wise for next season - a PG and a BIG MAN. You can't get a better big man than KG right now, except for maybe Timmy, but he isn't up for grabs at this moment. We are also looing into grabbing PG/SG Antonio Daniels from Seattle, who Phil Jackson thinks is perfect for our triangle offense. Our starting line-up for next season would be as follows if this trade acctually went through, and we could pick up Antonio Daniels and/or Jamaal Magloire/Eddy Curry/Tyson Chandler/Kwame Brown for the free agent pool to solidify our starting 5:

C: Jamaal Magloire/Chris Mihm
PF: Kevin Garnett/Brian Cook/Ronny Turaif
SF: Caron Butler/Wally Szcerbiak/Luke Walton
SG: Kobe Bryant/Sasha Vujacic/Von Wafer
PG: Antonio Daniels/Troy Hudson

That sure is some wishful thinking......


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: KG in LA?*

I wonder if Mchale owns stock in the Lakers...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Please no more Garnett new threads.. Just talk about it here.. Even if it's a pipe trade!


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: KG in LA?*



Kobe8Bryant11 said:


> I have been hearing a lot of rumers about how Kevin Garnett is looking to open the door for another team to grab him. I also heard that one of the several teams extremely interested in aquiring KG is our Lakers. If this trade, which is a little bit foggy right now, does actually go through, how do you Laker fans feel about this? We would have to give up our 1st rounder Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom as well, 2 very talented, potentially all star caliber players for one SUPER STAR, who could change the way we look at Kobe Bryant and the rest of the Laker team. We would also aquire PG Troy Hudson and possibly SG/SF Wally's World. This trade would solve our 2 main concerns roster wise for next season - a PG and a BIG MAN. You can't get a better big man than KG right now, except for maybe Timmy, but he isn't up for grabs at this moment. We are also looing into grabbing PG/SG Antonio Daniels from Seattle, who Phil Jackson thinks is perfect for our triangle offense. Our starting line-up for next season would be as follows if this trade acctually went through, and we could pick up Antonio Daniels and/or Jamaal Magloire/Eddy Curry/Tyson Chandler/Kwame Brown for the free agent pool to solidify our starting 5:
> 
> C: Jamaal Magloire/Chris Mihm
> PF: Kevin Garnett/Brian Cook/Ronny Turaif
> ...


I am sure you are a good kid but i think the veterans of this board would gratefully appreciate if you didnt do sooooooo many threads that repeat's whats been posted already. Anyway hold it down and go Lakers.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Pinball said:


> I don't think Phil is holding up the deal because he wants to see how Lamar works in the triangle. Make no mistake about it, KG is one of the two best players in the league and the Lakers would be fortunate to be able to land him for anything outside of Bryant. Even if Lamar pans out, he'll never be the defender, rebounder, or explosive athlete that KG is. Think about it for a second. Everything Lamar does (pass, rebound, handle...etc) KG does better. If this deeal had a chance of happening, I'd gladly give Minnesota Odom, Bynum, some draft picks, and some expiring contracts. I'd take Wally's contract back as well.


Glad you're seeing clearly. There is no reason to stay with Odom when you can get Garnett. Same things are happening on the Bulls board. I've been pushing for a Garnett trade for months now, and people are saying they would rather hold on to Gordon and Curry to see what they become, rather than getting Garnett. It's strange how high of hopes people have for some players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



sheefo13 said:


> The Wolves think the are contending for a Ship next year. I don't see why they would trade Garnett. The already have seen what happened in the Shaq deal. Also once I see a LEGIT source, I will believe something of what I hear... Or read.


What? I doubt they think they are contending for the championship next year, lol. Sprewell is possibly gone, Kandi sucks, Cassell is clearly declining and all they have is KG, an overpaid Wally and Troy Hudson.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I finally read that post, and in there they mentioned Glen Taylor wanting to buy the Vikings. Except for the fact that the Vikings are already sold, the deal is done and has been approved by all the NFL owners. Our new owner is even making steps in buying some land to build a new stadium and practice facility. If that person really wanted people to believe him, you'd think he would try to get his facts straight...



Damian Necronamous said:


> What? I doubt they think they are contending for the championship next year, lol. Sprewell is possibly gone, Kandi sucks, Cassell is clearly declining and all they have is KG, an overpaid Wally and Troy Hudson.


KG, an overpaid Wally and Troy Hudson got the Wolves the 4th best record in the entire NBA a few years ago. So why couldn't they contend? Don't let one cancer-filled season make you forget how good this team can be.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

I can see the Lakers trading for Magloire because he is been on the market for awhile but I don't see KG coming. I just don't think they have enough to trade to make Minnesota fans happy with the deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



kamego said:


> I can see the Lakers trading for Magloire because he is been on the market for awhile but I don't see KG coming. I just don't think they have enough to trade to make Minnesota fans happy with the deal.


Minnesota FANS? Whaaaat? Since when do the fans make the moves?

I was probably the only Lakers fan who was happy with the Shaq trade last summer, but it still went down.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh my god I would be soooooooooo happy if we got KG. As long as we didn't have to trade Kobe (whom I think has a no trade clause anyway) we'd be fine. Trade the whole team besides Kobe for all I care him and KG + some scrubs would win atleast 50 games. If Phil could get Garnett but doesn't want to because he wants to keep Lamar then he's an idiot. KGs too good to pass up if you can get him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



socco said:


> KG, an overpaid Wally and Troy Hudson got the Wolves the 4th best record in the entire NBA a few years ago. So why couldn't they contend? Don't let one cancer-filled season make you forget how good this team can be.


Keep in mind how much better the West has gotten the last few years. Before, it was San Antonio, Portland, Dallas, LA, and Minnesota in the playoffs every year and you'd have a bunch of teams that had no chance to win sneak into the playoffs and bow out in the first round. Now, all of the teams that were previously "bottom feeders" have risen to the top and are better and have brighter futures than teams like LA, Minnesota, and Portland that were once on top. San Antonio and Dallas are still there, though. It's going to be much more difficult to get into the playoffs now than it was a few years ago.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Pinball said:


> Keep in mind how much better the West has gotten the last few years. Before, it was San Antonio, Portland, Dallas, LA, and Minnesota in the playoffs every year and you'd have a bunch of teams that had no chance to win sneak into the playoffs and bow out in the first round. Now, all of the teams that were previously "bottom feeders" have risen to the top and are better and have brighter futures than teams like LA, Minnesota, and Portland that were once on top. San Antonio and Dallas are still there, though. It's going to be much more difficult to get into the playoffs now than it was a few years ago.


True, but you also have to consider how much guys on the Wolves have improved. KG is a much better player now than 3 years ago. I'm not saying we can recreate what we did that year, but people look at last year and think there's no way we can compete. Last year was all about Sam and Spree being cancers, not having a good enough team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Come on guys, let it go.. If KG goes anywhere, I predict it will be Chicago because they have the most attractive package as far as youth, budding stars, etc. He's not coming to LA. I don't care if he publicly demands it.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

I don't see all this talent that the Bulls have. Curry and Chandler have been in the league for a while and haven't broken out. Deng and Grodon are nice players but I don't believe they'll be stars. They have a nice mix of young players but not "a ton of talent". I still believe there are other teams that can make better offers than us for KG though.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Chicago has a host of good young players.

While none of them are KG, they do offer some things that other teams don't have an abundance of: Cheap, talented and have size.

The Bulls board has thrown around the following packages...

Tyson/Gordon/Nocionni
Curry/Hinrich/Nocionni
Curry/Gordan/Deng

Throw in your usual assortments of bad contract for ending contract scenario's and future firsts to boot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



-D! said:


> Come on guys, let it go.. If KG goes anywhere, I predict it will be Chicago because they have the most attractive package as far as youth, budding stars, etc. He's not coming to LA. I don't care if he publicly demands it.


I don't think he'd go to Chicago. The Wolves would demand more than the Bulls would be willing to offer. I doubt the Bulls would want to trade Gordon, Deng and Chandler, even if they did get KG in return.

Lamar Odom, Bynum, probably Mihm, cap relief and draft picks would be a good offer.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I don't want no KG on the Lakers, punching out Sasha and Mihm on practice!!!! :upset: 

Just kidding... 

And kidding was also the guy who brought this "rumor"... it ain't happening.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> Chicago has a host of good young players.
> 
> While none of them are KG, they do offer some things that other teams don't have an abundance of: Cheap, talented and have size.
> 
> ...


Those offers are awful. If you think any of those three packages will get you KG you're on crack.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

erniejohnson said:


> Those offers are awful. If you think any of those three packages will get you KG you're on crack.


Curry/Gordon/Deng is actually a decent offer. Curry isn't a great player but he's big and can score as well as any big man so he's got some value. Gordon is a prime time scorer and is going to be a 20+ pt scorer for years. Deng isn't going to be the best player on any team but he's productive, versatile, and a great glue guy. Think rich man's Shane Battier. That's a pretty good package.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i honestly think the guy that started this rumor lied and that there is little or no truth to it....But say that a trade like this does go down with kobe and kg on the same team who is the #1 guy, obviously they would share the spotlight but their seem to always be a clear cut #1 guy of a team w/ multipule all-stars..it could really go either way but i would think it would still be kobe just because its already his team and kg seems to differ to his teamates too often especially down the stretch when the game is on the line he never steps up and takes over a game like kobe does


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

erniejohnson said:


> Those offers are awful. If you think any of those three packages will get you KG you're on crack.


The third is decent. The two with Nocioni won't cut it... he's not any better than Jones or George and Odom + Bynum I would think are better than Chandler/Curry + Gordon/Hinrich.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

_Those offers are awful. If you think any of those three packages will get you KG you're on crack._

Well Im sure Mchale will be BLOWN away with the Bynum Odom offer that some here are espousing...

Point being, there ARE teams with considerably more to offer than the Lakers in the way of what Minnesota would be looking for in the off chance they are forced to move KG.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

let the madness begin...

http://s8.invisionfree.com/WCRemix/index.php?showtopic=15000


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

its funny how who ever thinks KG isnt coming to LA posts all this BS like You guys dont belive this **** and stuff like that yet they post it over and over again


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Point being, there ARE teams with considerably more to offer than the Lakers in the way of what Minnesota would be looking for in the off chance they are forced to move KG.


Oh there's no doubt there are teams out there that have more to offer for KG than the Lakers but the Bulls aren't one of them. Odom/Bynum/Butler is better than anything the Bulls have to offer unless they send Chandler/Curry/Gordon/Deng/Hinrich which would practically leave them with KG and nothing else. KG ain't going nowhere though, so this whole thing is moot.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey maybe LeBron will come to the Lakers too. The Cavs have done nothing but get older, less talented, fire a good coach and just throw away draft picks since Bron got there. He'll just let his contract expire and the sign with LA for the MLE because he has 100's of millions in endorsement deals and coming to LA he will get even more endorsement money so he wont even need his NBA money. O man then LA will have Kobe, KG and LBJ.

BTW, this isnt happening and niether is KG. I think you guys have forgotten who are GM is.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

erniejohnson said:


> Oh there's no doubt there are teams out there that have more to offer for KG than the Lakers but the Bulls aren't one of them. Odom/Bynum/Butler is better than anything the Bulls have to offer unless they send Chandler/Curry/Gordon/Deng/Hinrich which would practically leave them with KG and nothing else. KG ain't going nowhere though, so this whole thing is moot.


Chandler/Curry + Hinrich/Gordon + Nocioni/Duhon + Davis is a much better offer than Odom/Bynum/Butler.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Deng/ Curry/Gordan plus picks would probably be the one I would do if I were the Wolves... But still I wouldn't do it.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Minnesota FANS? Whaaaat? Since when do the fans make the moves?
> 
> I was probably the only Lakers fan who was happy with the Shaq trade last summer, but it still went down.


Are you still happy about it? Cause I am.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



DWadeistheTruth said:


> Are you still happy about it? Cause I am.


Miami's plan was the win the championship right away. LA's plan was the rebuild long-term. Now you tell me who failed?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Funny thing is most Miami fans were against that trade "No way we include Butler!!!" Heat didn't listen obviously. Wolves won't listen to their fans either, but they still aren't trading Garnett.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



DWadeistheTruth said:


> Are you still happy about it? Cause I am.


I dont know how any fan can be happy overpaying a greedy player that promised to give you a championship in the beginning of the season and couldnt even get through the ECF. 

More power to you..


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*

Let's not forget Shaq demanded to be traded. He wanted a 3 year extension for $100 million!!! In the long run we got two 24 year old rising stars for one greedy 32 year old star. I was happy with the Shaq deal when it went down.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

JYD said:


> Hey maybe LeBron will come to the Lakers too. The Cavs have done nothing but get older, less talented, fire a good coach and just throw away draft picks since Bron got there. He'll just let his contract expire and the sign with LA for the MLE because he has 100's of millions in endorsement deals and coming to LA he will get even more endorsement money so he wont even need his NBA money. O man then LA will have Kobe, KG and LBJ.
> 
> BTW, this isnt happening and niether is KG. I think you guys have forgotten who are GM is.


No way. Odom>Curry/Chandler, Hinrich>Butler, Bynum>Nocioni/Duhon. Overall the Lakers' package is better.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

erniejohnson said:


> No way. Odom>Curry/Chandler, Hinrich>Butler, Bynum>Nocioni/Duhon. Overall the Lakers' package is better.


It's close. Odom has more talent than anyone on the list but he's a tweener and his work ethic has come into question more than once. I don't like Curry but I'm really high on Chandler. He's not the perfect interior player as he has small hands, is kind of wiry, and isn't extremely durable. However, he's an excellent rebounder and shot blocker and he's still only his in his early 20s. At his size, that's a niec player to have on your frontline. 

Hinrich is better than Butler and he plays a more important position. You can always find a productive swingman. Finding a PG with the instincts and defensive awareness that Hinrich has is difficult. He's more valuable in the end.

Nocioni and Duhon are solid bench players and both will likely be overachievers in the NBA. However, you can find those guys anywhere. Bynum could be a bust for all we know but he's still a legit 7-0 275 at the end of the day. He has yet to turn 18. I'd rather have him than either Duhon or Nocioni. 

Still, the expiring contract of Antonio Davis as opposed to Brian Grant (2 years to expire) gives the Bulls the edge in my mind. You get a PG, C/PF, solid bench player, and cap space.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

_Odom/Bynum/Butler is better than anything the Bulls have to offer unless they send Chandler/Curry/Gordon/Deng/Hinrich_

Really? Which team won 47 games again?

Oh... thats right... the obviously inferrior one.

I guess one could forget that Minny would be looking to get young players with reasonable contracts at need positions in return for KG.

But... why not invest the same money in Odom (who incidently would be with his 4th team in as many years).

Why not pick up Butler (who is up for an extension).

Or Bynum a totally unknown quantity.

Sorry, but there are many out there that think that Odom (and his injury riddled past) aren't worth the near max deal.

There are many who don't want to bet that Butler's asking price is worth renting him for a year.

There are many who don't think Bynum is a future stud at center.

Hopefully for this "superior" deals sake... Mchale isn't one of em.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> _Odom/Bynum/Butler is better than anything the Bulls have to offer unless they send Chandler/Curry/Gordon/Deng/Hinrich_
> 
> Really? Which team won 47 games again?
> 
> ...


I just think the Lakers offer will be the most appealling to them. If they were to deal with Chicago, they would most likely want three of Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Nocioni/Chandler/Curry. I don't believe that that would be a price that Chicago would be willing to pay. If the Bulls stick with their young core, they could keep all of their players and be title contenders in a couple years. Or, if they let them develop even more, they could end up having to deal only one or two of those guys and get a superstar in return, as opposed to three.

Indiana has no big expiring contracts to offer, so an offer of JO for KG wouldn't interest the Wolves. I really believe that the Lakers have the most to offer the Wolves in that they would get young talent right away (Odom and possibly Butler), a prospect (Bynum), possibly a decent C (Mihm) and cap relief (Atkins, George, Slava, Vlade) from their BAAAAAD contracts (Hudson, Kandi, Wally). Of course, the Lakers would be willing to throw in some picks too.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> _Odom/Bynum/Butler is better than anything the Bulls have to offer unless they send Chandler/Curry/Gordon/Deng/Hinrich_
> 
> Really? Which team won 47 games again?
> 
> ...


Dude, me and four bums off the street could make the playoffs in the East. That doesn't mean a thing. Odom is more talented than anyone on the Bulls roster. If you're going to bring up lack of durability and poor work ethic why not talk about Chandler and Curry. The only player you guys have that is worth anything is Kirk Hinrich. Gordon had can't do anything other than score and Deng's upside is limited.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Is there anybody here who still thinks there's an ounce of validity to this?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

socco said:


> Is there anybody here who still thinks there's an ounce of validity to this?


Right here!

Offseason transaction geeks are just having their fun though, let them be. I can never really get into this stuff and am eagerly waiting for Friday to watch some SPL. I am basketball geek, rumors and proposing my own trades don't appeal to me.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> _Odom/Bynum/Butler is better than anything the Bulls have to offer unless they send Chandler/Curry/Gordon/Deng/Hinrich_
> 
> Really? Which team won 47 games again?
> 
> ...


What would YOU say Odom is worth then? A guy who put up 15, 10 and 4 assists in a "off" and "transition" season? Do you realize there are Bulls fans that think Curry or Chandler are worth 8 mil +? Do you see them approaching Odom's numbers? You would really have Curry and Nocioni than him? Give me a break.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> Is there anybody here who still thinks there's an ounce of validity to this?


Yes, because superstars are traded all the time, and for not all that much talent back. It's not hard to understand.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



DWadeistheTruth said:


> Are you still happy about it? Cause I am.


lmao u happy wit not winning a championship....ok then so am i :cheers:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

_Dude, me and four bums off the street could make the playoffs in the East. That doesn't mean a thing. _ 

Is this the old mantra that the "east is weak"?

If so, why did the Lakers have a worse record against the East than the West?

But on that same vein... I will take a 7 footer who doesn't need plays drawn for him and grabs 9 boards in limited min and is a REAL difference maker defensively for 8 mill.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> _Dude, me and four bums off the street could make the playoffs in the East. That doesn't mean a thing. _
> 
> Is this the old mantra that the "east is weak"?
> 
> ...


When teams like NJ, Philly and Boston make the playoffs you know your conference is pathetic. Yes, Chandler grabs 9 boards and blocks some shots for about 40 games out of 80. He also doesn't have any moves on offense outside of the dunk. Please man if you think any of those pathetic underachievers wil get you KG then there's no need to waste my time arguing with you.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Garnett*

Ok first of all im the last one to believe a rumor is goin to happen....but for some reason i have faith in this one...i dont know why...i just do...

...i dont wanna get torchered for posting this (because i will cry :biggrin: )

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=3824&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Garnett*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok first of all im the last one to believe a rumor is goin to happen....but for some reason i have faith in this one...i dont know why...i just do...
> 
> ...i dont wanna get torchered for posting this (because i will cry :biggrin: )
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=3824&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


Can you please copy and paste it? I got banned from LG.net for having a yahoo account. :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=3824&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=100

that better


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

nero?? omg whos next....clien? :whoknows:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

figures that was a fake rumor....i thought it was believeable...what a loser


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Why doesn't LG accept Yahoo mail accounts? That sucks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

would you like a Gmail Account instead? 

if so i need an email address to give it to you



> A Google approach to email.
> 
> Gmail is an experiment in a new kind of webmail, built on the idea that you should never have to delete mail and you should always be able to find the message you want. The key features are:
> 
> ...


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Wait I don't get it so you're saying that if I get a Gmail account I can sign up? What are the email addresses we can't use at LG and if you don't mind me asking why can't we use them?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh you can sign up with a gmail account. and i have no idea about that, i would assume that yahoo and hotmail arent aloud, but with gmail there really is no reason why anyone should be using yahoo or hotmail


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

is it not a free email thing


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

it is, but by invite only


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Lol all these secret clubs email clubs lakers clubs lol but yeah I would love a gmail account can you invite me? My email right now is [email protected] thanks dude.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Possible Info Regarding Garnett*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Shaq is far removed from his prime. For next season, Kobe and Garnett would be a whole lot better than Kobe and Shaq. Prime Shaq and Kobe is obviously hard to beat, but Kobe and Garnett would be the best possible in the league today outside of Kobe and Duncan, like I said before.


uhm, how about T-Mac and Garnett or T-Mac and Duncan? :biggrin:


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

^See for combo to be as good as the Kobe/Garnett ones Tmac would have to be as good as Kobe :biggrin:


----------

